
Ask HN: What happened to Philip Guo's blog/writings? - saeranv
It seems to have disappeared: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pg.ucsd.edu&#x2F;writings.htm, with a terse note that the website is no longer maintained and not to ask about them.<p>Although this page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pg.ucsd.edu&#x2F; is working fine, and even links to a couple of his old writings (but doesn&#x27;t lead to any archive of writings).
======
rohinibarla
Do anyone know what happened? Even the videos from the YouTube channel are
gone. His writing and talks very useful reference knowledge.

